# Distros, die NV FX Karten unterstützen



## berocked (13. April 2004)

Hi Leute, ich bin schon seit langem auf der Suche nach Linux Distributionen, die meine Geforce FX5$$$ karten unterstützen. Also folgende kann ich nennen, die Probleme verursachen. Auch mit Treiberinstallation etc. die Funktionieren mit nvidia Geforce FX karten nur im Textmodus etc.

Gehen nicht (von mir und anderen getestet):
- Slackware 9.1
** zeigt hardware error bei der installation "EIF Error", bis jetzt für mich unumgehbar
- RedHat 7,8 & 9 (shrike)
**  lassen sich mit den neuen nvidia Geforce karten nur im Textmodus installieren (erkennt neue nvidia karten als vesa)
** hat nach der Treiberwahl, immer noch probleme
 Es gibt einen Trick, in dem man rh mit einer geforce 2 oder 3 mx installiert, den neuesten treiber installiert, shutdown macht und die karte austauscht. Danach schaltet die FX Karte aber alle PCI-Slots aus (also quasi zwecklos) 
- Suse (8,9)
sowieso imho nen blödes system aber nun zur grafikkarte.
** installation läuft wie geschmiert (man kann zwar nix configen, da die suse developer das mittlerweile für nubs entwickeln, aber installaiton geht)
** nach der installation lässt sich suse nur noch im x modus starten und der liefert ein blackscreen, unumgehbar.  Auch Strg+Shift+F1 bringt nichts
- Knoppix
** da kann man am anfang bei der installation (wie mans nennen mag) den kernelparameter "xmodule = nv" angeben, wodurch er die treiber auf nvidia setzt ... _aber_ 
** die konsole lässt sich nicht mehr schließen, es gibt etliche softwareprobleme
** inet-verbindung lässt sich nicht herstellen


Gehen (getestet von mir):
- Mandrake 8
läuft wie geschmiert, nur ab und zu probleme mit der maus
- gentoo (installation läuft sowieso im textmodus ab und dabei kann man alles configen)

Nun ich bin ein ziemlicher nap und ich hab bald keine lust mehr auf windoze, aktuell läuft bei mir nebenbei das alte mandrake aber damit kann ich nicht viel anfangen. die installation von solchen gurudistros wie debian fällt mir allerdings etwas schwer (auch mit manual).
Kennt jemand noch ne distro mit Installer, die diese Karten unterstützt. Übrigens haben schon ca. 50 Leute in den nvidia.com foren nachgefragt , allerdings konnte seit über nem halben jahr nicht wirklich eine konstruktive lösung gefunden werden. Mein Beitrag steht dort auch schon seit ewigkeiten.

-berocked


----------



## Christian Fein (13. April 2004)

Schon hier die treiber heruntergeladen und ausprobiert?
http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux.html


----------



## berocked (13. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Schon hier die treiber heruntergeladen und ausprobiert?
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux.html *


sry wenn ichs noch nicht gesagt habe, treiber installation ist soweit möglich bei allen distros auch schon ausprobiert worden. auch wenn der nvidia treiber installiert ist erkennt er die karten teilweise noch als vesa.
Es ist tatsächlich ein echtes Problem, die chips in den Karten sind nicht sauber gecodet worden von dem hersteller.


----------



## berocked (14. April 2004)

hat niemand bisher erfahrungen damit ?


----------



## JohannesR (18. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von berocked _
> *sry wenn ichs noch nicht gesagt habe, treiber installation ist soweit möglich bei allen distros auch schon ausprobiert worden. auch wenn der nvidia treiber installiert ist erkennt er die karten teilweise noch als vesa.*


Ich entnehme deine Aussage, dass du in der XF86Config-4 den Treiber _nicht_ von vesa auf nvidia geändert hast, oder liege ich da falsch? *Wer* erkennt die Karte als Vesa? Du musst sie schon selber konfigurieren, wie oben angeführt.
Ausserdem bitte ich dich darum, dass du dich an die Netiquette hältst.


----------



## Sway (19. April 2004)

Also NVidia Karten, also auch die FX Serie sind unter allen mit bekannten Linuxdistributionen lauffähig.  Man  muss (wie schon erwähnt) die aktuellen Treiber von der nvidia.com Seite laden, die installationsanleitung folgen und schon kann man ungetrübten 3D-Genuss erleben


----------



## fluessig (19. April 2004)

> Ausserdem bitte ich dich darum, dass du dich an die Netiquette hältst.




Ich glaube bei diesem 1337 "nap" musst du ersmal erklären was Netiquette bedeutet, dann einen animierten Link drauf setzen und hoffen ... 
Zum Schluß wird er eh wieder bei Windows bleiben, weil CS da 1 fps schneller ist.

Sorry für OT, aber ich musste mal die Luft rauslassen


----------



## K-Os (17. März 2005)

installiert yoper (http://www.yoper.com), dort ist der neuste nvidiatreiber schon dabei und funktioniert


----------



## Sway (17. März 2005)

Da hat aber jemand tief gegraben


----------

